
Ask HN: Can I use http2 - agent3bood
Is http2 ready to go all in? 
If you run a website what percentage of visitors browsers support it?
======
RicCo386
Yes, for example in nginx config it is just one word in server definition. And
if client doest support it, fallback automatically to standard https website.
Really there is no reason not to enable it.

------
detaro
Use it? yes, major browsers speak it. Use _only_ http2? Not a good idea.

~~~
agent3bood
My little knowledge tells me if the browser doesn't support http2 it will
still work.

So what do you mean to not only use http2 ?

~~~
detaro
Wasn't quite clear what question was, so wanted to make sure you aren't asking
if you can _require_ support for HTTP2. Any normal setup will fall back to
HTTP when the upgrade to HTTP2 doesn't work, yes.

